
A Universal Declaration of Users' Rights - danw
http://www.kickerstudio.com/blog/2008/11/a-universal-declaration-of-users-rights/
======
jamesbritt
"Article 8. Everyone has access to help and support for a product."

How does that work? People can only release software if they also have the
wherewithal to provide support? That's nuts.

If you don't like some product or the terms on which it is offered, don't use
or buy it. Don't claim to be entitled to the services of others.

